
How to Live on 24 Hours a Day- Arnold Bennett on Living a Meaningful Life - joeyespo
https://fs.blog/2017/05/arnold-bennett-living-meaningful-life/
======
rajeshmr
Having read this book, I could find that Arnold assumes that the energy levels
are consistent throughout the day - which isn't the case. Other than that, the
book is great!

------
billfruit
I'd recommend his novels as well, they are very accomplished, and they should
all be in public domain now.

